# 1966, or so, Huffy Silver Jet womens 26" serial: 5H3645626



## Runner0824 (Jun 30, 2017)

_I have a green women's silver jet that belonged to my mother-in-law who passed away a couple of years ago. I'm rebuilding it for my daughter. The items that I'm looking for are:_

_1.        white seat (I can reupholster one) I thought that I could do this one, but the top half of the metal is half gone. Persons seat 9" long 2 1/2" wide across the front._

_2.       the pedals are white with green stripes and are rusted beyond use._

_3.       the silver jet chain guard is missing_

_If anyone can point me to those items, I would appreciate it.

(I'll post pics when I get a chance,thanks)
_


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 2, 2017)

Oops duplicate thread...


----------



## Runner0824 (Jul 18, 2017)

Here are the pictures.  My wife tells me that it had a tank at one time.  I went with the wrong seat or now since the original one rotted through.  Can you tell me more about it?  I need a chain guard, the correct persons seat, the tank, a reflector and a head badge.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 18, 2017)

Runner0824 said:


> Here are the pictures.  My wife tells me that it had a tank at one time.  I went with the wrong seat or now since the original one rotted through.  Can you tell me more about it?  I need a chain guard, the correct persons seat, the tank, a reflector and a head badge.
> 
> View attachment 646709
> 
> ...





As I said in your previous thread this was not, nor was it ever, a Huffy Silver Jet.

See your other thread here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1966-huffy-silver-jet-womens-26-serial-5h3645626.113390/

I am not trying to be a jerk, I just feel like the same question is being asked after it was already answered.

In short, this is a bike I would enjoy with your wife and daughter. This bike, sadly, has what little collector value it did have stripped away after being repainted. It's VERY NICE and VERY PRETTY, but only worth what someone will pay since it is technically a customized bike.

I would do it up how you guys like and ride the life out of it. If you really want to know what it probably was originally, I think it started out as a 1966 Huffy Eldorado. That is only if it has screw holes at the front of the headtube, which indicate a missing tank. It's the model most common from that year and it was offered in turquoise with the parts you posted.

*Now then, go ride and enjoy your bike! *


----------



## partsguy (Jul 18, 2017)

Runner0824 said:


> Here are the pictures.  My wife tells me that it had a tank at one time.  I went with the wrong seat or now since the original one rotted through.  Can you tell me more about it?  I need a chain guard, the correct persons seat, the tank, a reflector and a head badge.
> 
> View attachment 646709
> 
> ...





I would swap a seat on there that compliments that nice paint, like a new black or white saddle with chrome springs.

Chain guard is easily and readily available. Most 1964-1972 Huffy adult cruisers had the same guard with different paint. Same goes for the tank. Headbadge was a small decal, currently reproduced on eBay.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 19, 2017)

Runner0824 said:


> Here are the pictures.  My wife tells me that it had a tank at one time.  I went with the wrong seat or now since the original one rotted through.  Can you tell me more about it?  I need a chain guard, the correct persons seat, the tank, a reflector and a head badge.
> 
> View attachment 646709
> 
> ...



 Here is what your bike looks like, if original:





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

